# Chainsaw Storage Pictures



## CharlieG (Feb 2, 2008)

Storing your equipment on the garage/barn floor is not the best thing for it( I, too, am in violation!). Anyone have interesting, yet practical, alternatives for chainsaw (and accessories) storage. Pics are worth a thousand words.


----------



## metalspec (Feb 2, 2008)

I use some shelves..


----------



## Dapper Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

here is how I store mine.


----------



## huskydave (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't remember who it was but someone on here had some strongbox type cabinets. I liked that cabinet the best it had plenty of room for the saws and the equipment. I just store them in a sawcase on the floor but plan on picking up a nice fireproof cabinet with two doorsI am going to screw that to the wall and put a good padlock on it.


----------



## super3 (Feb 2, 2008)

metalspec said:


> I use some shelves..




Nice clean collection!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 2, 2008)

I was just thinking about this subject. I built a new pole barn over the summer and I want to store my saws but display them at the same time. I have 11 saws I would like to display.

Lets see more pics so I can get some ideas.


----------



## AKRover (Feb 2, 2008)

A local saw shop here has about a 20" diameter tree trunk in the show room with a bunch of plunge cuts in it that the guy slides the guide bars into. There is about 5 or 6 old saws sticking out of the tree, looks kind of neat.


----------



## metalspec (Feb 2, 2008)

super3 said:


> Nice clean collection!



Thanks super3!


----------



## tanker (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to just keep mine in the garage along the wall in their cases. Easy to get to,easy to load in the pickup. Last fall,someone broke in and decided that they too thought easy to load in their pickup.The two replacements are not that easy to get to. A little more work and hassle for me but my Stihls are where I left them when I need to use them again. No displaying stuff like that to the public anybody who knows me well enough to be in my garage or workshop knows what I have.


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 2, 2008)

Just shelves. The 372, 3120, and 066 go nose in without bars. The Super XL sits sideways.

Mark


----------



## Big Neb (Feb 2, 2008)

Well.... 

I have a Homelite Super XL-925 sitting on the dining room table. My Dolmar 7900 underneath.

A MS361 sitting on the kitchen counter and a Craftsman 4.5(Homelite 450) over by the couch.

My Mono 60 is by my front door and the MS441 is in my bedroom.

Luckily the other Stihl 361 and my 026 are down at my folks place.



...and then I wonder why I'm still single!!


----------



## treeclimber jul (Feb 2, 2008)

Store all mine in a old locust log in the pickup, with locks, I will get pics soon


----------



## Lignum (Feb 2, 2008)

I always have one in my truck for just about any situation. It came in real handy last year when I was coming home and a winter storm blew a tree down across my road. Everybody standing around like a group of ducks looking down a dead duck just quacking and doing nothing. I pulled out my saw and within 15 minutes, had the tree removed and the majority in the back of my truck. But usually underneath my work bench is where my saws are at when not in use.


----------



## Rleonard (Feb 2, 2008)

huskydave said:


> I can't remember who it was but someone on here had some strongbox type cabinets. I liked that cabinet the best it had plenty of room for the saws and the equipment. I just store them in a sawcase on the floor but plan on picking up a nice fireproof cabinet with two doorsI am going to screw that to the wall and put a good padlock on it.



I'm the guy with the stronghold cabinet. When not in use, all is safe and secure, out of sight and stays clean in the shop.

Bob


----------



## treeclimber jul (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is the way I carry my saws. Didn't't have the room in the pickup to carry all the saws.....The saw tower was born! 
Took abit of figuring to get all of them in there without hitting each other. but it holds all I need on most jobs.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 2, 2008)

Saw tower, eh. It seems to get the job done . Keep the pics coming!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got a couple more to add to the wall.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 3, 2008)

Can we get some close ups of the hook system, as well as the chain display ! The wall mount may be the ticket for me. Anybody else have their own versions of the wall mount system? What size hooks are those, anyway?


----------



## oldirty (Feb 3, 2008)

treeclimber jul said:


> Here is the way I carry my saws. Didn't't have the room in the pickup to carry all the saws.....The saw tower was born!
> Took abit of figuring to get all of them in there without hitting each other. but it holds all I need on most jobs.



that thing is in the back of your pick up on the way to jobs? awesome!
lol


----------



## treeclimber jul (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup, I get a lot of comments about it. not until recently did I put locks on the saws.


> that thing is in the back of your pick up on the way to jobs? awesome!


----------



## treeclimber jul (Feb 3, 2008)

Wish I had a wall as tidy as yours Blsnelling!


----------



## 16:1mix (Feb 3, 2008)

Lignum said:


> I always have one in my truck for just about any situation. It came in real handy last year when I was coming home and a winter storm blew a tree down across my road.
> 
> I pulled out my saw and within 15 minutes, had the tree removed and the majority in the back of my truck.



Excellent Boyscout lesson here, "Be Prepared" 

Good Job!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a closeup of the full-wrap hook.






Here's another angle of the brackets. No closeups. Sorry.





And the chains.


----------



## adkranger (Feb 3, 2008)

*Chainsaw storage???*

Now that's funny...........................





............................I've got some saws on shelves, a few in cases, one each in my two trucks(work and personal), a few more under the work bench and two tore apart on top of the work bench and counter.

No way am I taking a pic, you guys are going to give me a complex with them fancy selves, cabinets and wall hangings. Nah, I kinda like 'em all over the place and grab which ever one is closest. 

No locks, my shop is protected by Sig Sauer, Remington, Winchester, Springfield Armory, Glock, etc..................... "if you're discovered here tonight, you'll found here tomorrow morning".


----------



## ak4195 (Feb 3, 2008)

AKRover said:


> A local saw shop here has about a 20" diameter tree trunk in the show room with a bunch of plunge cuts in it that the guy slides the guide bars into. There is about 5 or 6 old saws sticking out of the tree, looks kind of neat.



Thats the setup in the equipment shed at the MEA clearing dept in palmer too.Maybe 6' high from what I remember and full of used up dead parts saws,mostly Stihls n a few Echos.Right next to a 55 gal drum of bar oil.
The Husky's are still in the back of the crew trucks,ready to rock n roll.:blob6:


----------



## AKRover (Feb 3, 2008)

ak4195 said:


> Thats the setup in the equipment shed at the MEA clearing dept in palmer too.Maybe 6' high from what I remember and full of used up dead parts saws,mostly Stihls n a few Echos.Right next to a 55 gal drum of bar oil.
> The Husky's are still in the back of the crew trucks,ready to rock n roll.:blob6:



The one I was talking about in in Fesler Equipment in Anchorage. The one in the back of the truck posted above is way better though. I always wondered if you were to pull a big saw out of one side does it fall over?


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 3, 2008)

adkranger said:


> Now that's funny...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with ya, some over here, some over there, some in the trucks, some I can't remember where. It's the damn bar wrenches I can't seem to ever find. Dang it now where did I put that


----------



## adkranger (Feb 3, 2008)

*Scwreches*



cmetalbend said:


> I'm with ya, some over here, some over there, some in the trucks, some I can't remember where. It's the damn bar wrenches I can't seem to ever find. Dang it now where did I put that



That's why I always pick up a couple when ever I go to shows and such...................


..............can never have too many scwrenches. I have those darn things cached all over the place, on each pair of chaps, in each truck, on the tractor, saw tool box, on the chipper, workbench, etc................ but I still have a hard time finding one now and then. 

Maybe put one on a chain like a biker's wallet permanently attached to your person.


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 3, 2008)

adkranger said:


> That's why I always pick up a couple when ever I go to shows and such...................
> 
> 
> ..............can never have too many scwrenches. I have those darn things cached all over the place, on each pair of chaps, in each truck, on the tractor, saw tool box, on the chipper, workbench, etc................ but I still have a hard time finding one now and then.
> ...



Tried the rubber scrench holder from Bailey's? They work perfect, 3 bucks and change. I still keep spares in the truck and at home, though.


----------



## gregz (Feb 3, 2008)

My garage/shop is currently under construction. Plus winter not getting much done. I have "stuff" everywhere.
The good saws are in the extra bedroom along with the highly ultra rare big $$$ yoshimura header for my old kaw 900.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 3, 2008)

16:1mix said:


> Excellent Boyscout lesson here, "Be Prepared"
> 
> Good Job!



Yep!!!!! repped him on that!!!!


----------



## huskydave (Feb 3, 2008)

gregz said:


> My garage/shop is currently under construction. Plus winter not getting much done. I have "stuff" everywhere.
> The good saws are in the extra bedroom along with the highly ultra rare big $$$ yoshimura header for my old kaw 900.





looks like your working on a mufflermod.

hahaha or a Kawasaki.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 3, 2008)

So is it really bad to store saws out where it is not heated? I really dont have much room in my workshop so saws usually get pushed out to the shed. I do keep bar oil and the little electric saw inside though.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> So is it really bad to store saws out where it is not heated? I really dont have much room in my workshop so saws usually get pushed out to the shed. I do keep bar oil and the little electric saw inside though.



It doesnt hurt a thing


----------



## treeclimber jul (Feb 3, 2008)

> Tried the rubber scrench holder from Bailey's? They work perfect, 3 bucks and change. I still keep spares in the truck and at home, though.


+2



> I always wondered if you were to pull a big saw out of one side does it fall over?


 the log is bolted and strapped to the truck.



> Excellent Boyscout lesson here, "Be Prepared"


That's why I need a bigger truck. Can't carry all the things I want to


----------



## Bill G (Feb 4, 2008)

With the number of saws I have there is little choice but to put them on shelves. I build 10ft high shelves that hold 96 saws. I have built a few and need more. I have saws in 5 buildings. Hopefully someday I will get them down to one building.

Bill


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 4, 2008)

Bill G said:


> With the number of saws I have there is little choice but to put them on shelves. I build 10ft high shelves that hold 96 saws. I have built a few and need more. I have saws in 5 buildings. Hopefully someday I will get them down to one building.
> 
> Bill



We need pics Bill . Sounds like we'll need 5 of them lol.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 4, 2008)

*Here's where I keep mine*

My son needed to remove a 12'x18' single car garage from his property to add on an attached 24'x24'. We moved the old garage to my back yard (with proper building permits, etc.) and that's where I keep most of my saws now. A few remain in pieces strewn about or waiting for the finishing touches in the workshop in the big garage . I will need to add some more shelves as the saw collection is growing, the ones on the floor are setting on pieces of OSB to keep them from the damp concrete and to soak up the inevitable oil leaks...

Thought you might like to see how we moved the little garage, the flatbed truck was borrowed from the local lumberyard.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats neat how you moved the garage, looks like a neat old flatbed truck too. Glad you could save the building and put it to good use.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Feb 4, 2008)

i have all my saws in the basement in a storage rack. Before i had it in a little shanty in the garden. But in the last time it would be break in in many garages an shantys. So i took it in the basement. 
Now i can visit my little friends all time and can speak with it 






only my big old Dolmar my be in the living room


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> i have all my saws in the basement in a storage rack. Before i had it in a little shanty in the garden. But in the last time it would be break in in many garages an shantys. So i took it in the basement.
> Now i can visit my little friends all time and can speak with it
> 
> 
> ...



Nice old sachs collection. Are those 144's or 153's? or one of each? not talking about the 143. lol

I have a 144 that is green....it was a badge a poulan, but made by sachs. Good running old saw...It needs an oiler these days. Can't find any reasonably used parts and NOS are very spendy.


----------



## tyyota (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's a look at what I did.






My collection has since outgrown this


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 5, 2008)

I am trying to post a picture in my reply for the first time, so I am sorry if it doesn't work. If it does, then it is my chainsaw storage shelf.


----------



## MOE (Feb 5, 2008)

If you have the space, old pallet racking makes great storage for saws and everything else. they can be cut down to fit your cieling hight. They are super sturdy and adjustable. I have wood decking on mine.


----------



## belgian (Feb 5, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Mine make a mess on a flat shelf. Part of the problem is that I don't put my saws back in the same slot so one leaking saw eventually ends up oiling up most of my shelves.



I put a newspaper or cardboard under the leakers...


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 5, 2008)

I have cardboard on all my shelves, just in case. I thought Stihls didn't leak? Only every other saw ever made.


----------



## PB (Feb 5, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> I am trying to post a picture in my reply for the first time, so I am sorry if it doesn't work. If it does, then it is my chainsaw storage shelf.



:jawdrop: Will you marry me? I love to see those JReds, wish I had that collection.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 5, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> :jawdrop: Will you marry me? I love to see those JReds, wish I had that collection.



My collection will soon be taking a hit as I am trying to find my final resting place (a house, not a burial plot). The Jonsereds probably won't be hit as hard as the others.


----------



## PB (Feb 5, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> My collection will soon be taking a hit as I am trying to find my final resting place (a house, not a burial plot). The Jonsereds probably won't be hit as hard as the others.



I could give some a good permanent home.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 9, 2008)

Any other ideas for wall mounting? I was thinking of trying to save some floor space.


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone have any new ideas? Got plenty of room in my new shop and trying to see what some of the options are out there for my oversized collection


----------

